# Africa pups at 4 weeks



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Boy are they getting big!










Pup a










Pup b










Pup c










Pup d










Pup e










Pup f










Pup g










They are getting so cute! Happy to see us and playful too. I was getting some serious puppy love from pup a tonite. lol

Stephanie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I want pup E...this week LOL, no seriously!! they look great Stephanie :thumbsup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow I dunno now. B and G are looking good.

They are so cute! They actually look like dogs now!


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the black pups!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

They are looking great E and G still catch my eye gonna have some lookers in that bunch.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL you know what I think


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

...wait let me guess OFK.....


my super psychic sense is picking up the letter......F!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking pups :thumbsup: and I like G the best.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yay!! Puppies!! And they look sooo cute!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute babies!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

B all the way


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

They are sooooo CUTE! up:


----------



## chance77 (Aug 27, 2008)

really good looking pups...congratz..i would have to do with A or G..best of luck with them


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The black ones made me want to cry. They reminded me so much of my old boy Hannibal. I miss that dog so much.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

um.........


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry guys, it is gonna be Tuesday this week. Today was crazy busy.

Tomorrow evening I promise!

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol its okay!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

haha.. I guess I will have to wait then.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Today was our oldest daughter's birthday, we had to do a bit of celebrating. 

The pups are doing great! They have been very active and love having lots of attention.

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cant wait!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry so late but I couldn't get on here all evening, figured I would try once more before bed.

Here they are at 5 weeks, I had to wake a couple up we were trying to beat the rain. lol

pup a 9lbs! (one of the ones I had to wake up lol)










pup b 8lbs.










pup c 7 1/2lbs.










pup d 7lbs.










pup e 7lbs.










pup f 7 1/2lbs. (she has some food on her shoulder lol)










pup g 7 1/2lbs.










Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I know the site was down. I was all sad I wasn't going to get pics!

GRRRRR I dunno! All so good looking.

A does not look happy to be woken up lol


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

OMG they're so cute! I'm in love. Just wanna squish and kiss those little faces.
Lol, pup A does have that "oh good grief, let me go back to sleep" look over being woken up.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!! They look great! Wow, I'm really beating myself up for not hounding you for a pup when I had the chance. Why oh why! I have never been a fan of black mask/red untill now, damnit they look good! Congrats to everyone lucky enough to recieve on of these pups.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

pup g for me


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! They are all looking good and they are fun to play with for sure. It is gonna be hard to let em go.

Friday they have a vet appt. in the late afternoon for vaccinations. I will let you guys know how it goes.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

awww You'll see em again Steph. Especially when we come out your way and kick your butt at the shows! lol. KIDDING!......maybe


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww pup g is cute he has that "high" look on his face... love it


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

They look very nice, Stephanie. We are still liking pup E!!..something about that black face


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I know! I really like e too! He is such a cutie! He has a great personality, he is always one of the first out of the house to say hi. But, Jeff is liking a couple of other males more so I will probably just have to watch him grow up with someone else.

Hmmm, I am thinking that all my posts are getting sadder, it is getting so close to them leaving. I am gonna end up crying when they go I just know it.

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG C,D, & F HAVE STOLEN MY HEART !!! If I didn't have a full house I would have def been on the list for one of these little babies .. How cute I know your so proud you should be


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

they are soooo cute!!! I am so very proud for you. I am such a sucker for cutie pies, but I will resist.......it sooo hard!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

any new pics??


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

their all very cute but i love f


----------

